# Bow hanger



## AZsneak (May 17, 2016)

Sweet hanger!


----------



## bowhunt3138 (Jan 15, 2014)

Very cool. Good job.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

I like it !!!


----------



## sonofslinger (May 28, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## GA_FL (May 19, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Buglechasin21 (May 31, 2020)

That’s rad


----------



## IMW (May 26, 2020)

That turned out really nice! Good double use of wall space


----------



## String Bender (Feb 1, 2020)

Nice build and love the antler hangers!


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MultifuelA2 (Dec 2, 2014)

Questionable placement aside, it looks really nice


----------



## Simplestman84 (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Simplestman84 (Oct 22, 2019)

MultifuelA2 said:


> Questionable placement aside, it looks really nice


 I get why you would say that, however I feel pretty comfortable with it. Not trying to come off arrogant at all, however I am a licensed electrician. I own the house, and it is in my personal bedroom. The house has updated wiring, and no electrical issues. And the support system is just two 2x6’s ripped lengthwise with a 45° cut, half of each secured top and bottom to the wall, and the other half secured to the back of the frame. So it is just hanging there by gravity and supported by the wedge cuts on the blocks, no additional screwing needed so all I have to do is just grab the two handles and lift in order to remove. I Would be able to access my panel in under a minute if I needed to....

So in my opinion it is more than able to be deemed accessible. Believe me as much as I tend to overthink things, I put some thought into it. All that aside thanks for the compliment!


----------



## MultifuelA2 (Dec 2, 2014)

Twisted my arm.. I could use one in the same fashion!


----------



## umpquah2odesign (Sep 11, 2012)

MultifuelA2 said:


> Questionable placement aside, it looks really nice


Always a keyboard professional in the mix..

Love the idea and the placement....


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

Ok im not an electrician but what would be the concern of the placement? Is it gonna cause damage to anything?


----------



## Simplestman84 (Oct 22, 2019)

356Brutus said:


> Ok im not an electrician but what would be the concern of the placement? Is it gonna cause damage to anything?


 Refer to post #13


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

Yeh i read that - So if you have no electrical issues, which why wouldn't address them if you did .......and you can get to it easily enough (although i cant imagine that much of an emergency) , i don't see why anyone would say its questionable. Just curious........

BTW, i think its awesome. I have a "door" that covers my panel in our finished basement about same size as your holder. Its on a hinge and has never caused an issue.


----------



## Simplestman84 (Oct 22, 2019)

356Brutus said:


> Yeh i read that - So if you have no electrical issues, which why wouldn't address them if you did .......and you can get to it easily enough (although i cant imagine that much of an emergency) , i don't see why anyone would say its questionable. Just curious........
> 
> BTW, i think its awesome. I have a "door" that covers my panel in our finished basement about same size as your holder. Its on a hinge and has never caused an issue.


Ok, I gotcha... I thought you were questioning the placement as well. Which is fine, everybody has a right to question something and not have a preference of covering an electrical panel of course. However it’s no different than it being in a closet or a enclosed room of some sort in my opinion. 

You should see some of the places I’ve seen electrical panels and all the stuff in the way during all my times of working and doing service etc. i’m obviously an advocate for not burying an electrical panel and making it accessible in case it needs to be, however I feel I’m far from that point.

And thanks for the compliment, pretty happy with it.


----------



## HuntingIN (Jan 8, 2020)

I think you did a fantastic job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve509 (Jun 3, 2020)

That is nice, may do something similar and stop stuffing my bow in the top of the closet. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## MultifuelA2 (Dec 2, 2014)

Simplestman84 said:


> You should see some of the places I’ve seen electrical panels and all the stuff in the way during all my times of working and doing service etc.


I'm no sparky but have heard some strange stories up this alley, including clever concealment being totally forgotten about by property owners. Kinda funny.


----------



## kresso (Jun 1, 2020)

This looks really nice. I’ve been wanting a bow hanger by the back door for easy grabbing, but it would be technically in the dining room. The looks classy enough that I think if I did something similar I could get away with it.


----------



## Rbing77 (Sep 24, 2019)

That’s clean looking!


----------



## Thisname (Jul 14, 2015)

Simplestman84 said:


> I get why you would say that, however I feel pretty comfortable with it. Not trying to come off arrogant at all, however I am a licensed electrician. I own the house, and it is in my personal bedroom. The house has updated wiring, and no electrical issues. And the support system is just two 2x6’s ripped lengthwise with a 45° cut, half of each secured top and bottom to the wall, and the other half secured to the back of the frame. So it is just hanging there by gravity and supported by the wedge cuts on the blocks, no additional screwing needed so all I have to do is just grab the two handles and lift in order to remove. I Would be able to access my panel in under a minute if I needed to....
> 
> So in my opinion it is more than able to be deemed accessible. Believe me as much as I tend to overthink things, I put some thought into it. All that aside thanks for the compliment!


If you ever decide you want easier access you can remove the cleats you have it mounted with and add drawer slides so you can just slide it off to the side.


----------



## croe634 (Dec 8, 2019)

Now that's Classy and looks awesome. Well done [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## DJC_ (Jun 19, 2020)

Very nice design


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amster51 (Oct 19, 2005)

Like it


----------



## kyle_kuykendall (Jun 29, 2020)

Looks Awesome!


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## kfl0004 (Jun 24, 2020)

Definitely gonna be attempting this


----------



## frog81 (Mar 7, 2018)

Good work


----------



## mpockoski (Jan 4, 2018)

looks great!


----------



## bigsky2 (May 21, 2020)

That looks awesome!


----------



## HT Outdoors (Dec 16, 2018)

I really like this idea. I may have to try this in the house we are buying soon. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lite7820 (Dec 25, 2019)

&#55357;&#56397;nice


----------



## Bluejeep (Mar 29, 2020)

👍sweet idea. I like the wood panel look


----------



## flyingturbines (Jul 11, 2020)

love it. Great to cover that panel too. Win Win


----------



## tmharp03 (Jul 24, 2020)

That looks awesome


----------



## brettmuller (May 16, 2020)

Wow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WMag338 (Jun 27, 2020)

Wow. This is killer! Great idea!


----------



## h8m3 (Jul 30, 2020)

love the use of the antlers! supppppppper clean


----------



## spiker34 (Jun 30, 2017)

Awesome work!! Will be adding something along these lines into my hunting room! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebuskirk (Aug 3, 2020)

Sick bro


----------



## glenwesley3 (Feb 23, 2019)

That is sweet!


----------



## vincenthanna (Feb 25, 2020)

Looks good, better than the electrical box and access is not hamper at all. That is a win win.


----------



## BobaSethVincent (Jul 31, 2020)

I love the french cleat mounting system


----------



## Bwade97 (Sep 7, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## Stevestraub29 (Sep 26, 2020)

That’s a great idea, the woods is a nice touch


----------



## IdahoPizza84 (Oct 11, 2020)

That looks good.


----------



## jwfrancis903 (Nov 1, 2020)

Well done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostonecp (Nov 15, 2016)

Came out great. Nice work


----------



## LovArchery (Dec 26, 2020)

Looks really nice.... and even nicer way to hide the electrical panels...


----------



## morenor12 (Jan 8, 2021)

This is a fantastic idea. Better than how I store mine.


----------



## Sjohnson1992 (Dec 8, 2020)

Simplestman84 said:


> Just finished this, I Don’t have to keep pulling out the bow cases now and Lay them on the bed. I Actually built it to standoff the wall a little bit so I can put it over my electrical panel.


I've been looking at a few different styles, probably going to make my own this summer


----------



## Gram Waterfowl (Dec 29, 2020)

That turned out GREAT!


----------



## Unr8tedsaw (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice DIY!


----------



## BamaTrae11 (Jan 13, 2021)

Very cool!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Simplestman84 (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks all! I might make a small modification to it here soon, I plan to pull the antlers and put three of them across the top so I can hang three bows vertically instead of hanging them horizontally. I am currently hanging more than two bows on it so that way I won’t have to shuffle them around if I wanna grab them, and that way the antlers will have a little less leveraged weight on them. I’ll update the thread when I complete it.


----------



## Simplestman84 (Oct 22, 2019)

New change to lay out and design


----------



## Setxpatsfan (Dec 17, 2020)

. Looks great.


----------



## nockednickel (Apr 10, 2020)

I like that even better than the original. Lol! Good work!


----------



## Simplestman84 (Oct 22, 2019)

nockednickel said:


> I like that even better than the original. Lol! Good work!


Thanks!


----------



## Jodester (Feb 29, 2020)

How are the antlers secured in the back
Love ir


----------



## Simplestman84 (Oct 22, 2019)

I drilled a pilot hole with I think an 1/8” drill bit into the antlers And then I screwed through the wood which is cedar tongue and groove boards secured to a half inch sheet of plywood with a 3 inch long wood screw. The threads were able to grip and pull the antler tight securely to the wood and the head sinks in the plywood to give it a good anchor


----------



## Simplestman84 (Oct 22, 2019)

Just make sure that the pilot bit isn’t bigger than the shank of the screw. That way the threads can grip fully and even if the pilot hole is a touch smaller than the shank that way the marrow will compress around it.


----------



## Simplestman84 (Oct 22, 2019)

Jodester said:


> How are the antlers secured in the back
> Love ir


^^^ forgot to click reply


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice job! The shelf is great for not misplacing your release. Regarding the placement - My first thought when reading this was "What a great use of wall space" because panel boxes, aside from their function, are a waste of real estate. I see that you've added another bow to your stable and have made the adaptation. IF you keep adding bows your next step will be to mount them horizontally and overlap them if you're to maintain the same square footage of wall space. lol.

I just glanced at my basement. One wall has a number of coat hooks that work well. The opposite wall has an old 4-gun rack with the overlapping bows. Then there's the ping pong table with a couple more. I've gotten to the point where I'm going to have to use hook type hangers that screw into the ceiling joists so I can line them up parallel to each other making more efficient use of my space. Gotta have some space for hanging the artwork.


----------



## Brad l (Dec 22, 2020)

Nice work!


----------



## EFS (Apr 5, 2018)

Just saw this and it’s awesome. Got to try it!


----------



## Evolution_Designs (Feb 13, 2021)

That looks great. Great job


----------



## Bullseye217 (Nov 25, 2012)

Looks nice!


----------



## Western VA Hunter (Apr 9, 2021)

Nice work!


----------



## Justintime99 (Sep 11, 2021)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erikj1984 (Sep 9, 2021)

Great craftsmanship and a really good idea. Really gets the noodle turning


----------



## Swamp69 (Sep 18, 2021)

Simplestman84 said:


> Just finished this, I Don’t have to keep pulling out the bow cases now and Lay them on the bed. I Actually built it to standoff the wall a little bit so I can put it over my electrical panel.


Hell yea that’s awesome


----------



## minatauro (Jan 6, 2010)

Very nice...super clean. Great job Sir.


----------



## BDev83 (Sep 6, 2021)

Looks nice.


----------



## wesdawn1 (Sep 13, 2021)

Simplestman84 said:


> Just finished this, I Don’t have to keep pulling out the bow cases now and Lay them on the bed. I Actually built it to standoff the wall a little bit so I can put it over my electrical panel.


How much did this cost


----------



## Simplestman84 (Oct 22, 2019)

wesdawn1 said:


> How much did this cost


The price is going to be depending on the local market, and price of lumber isn’t super cheap right now. But it wasn’t very much, maybe 100 bucks or less. Used a chunk of plywood and some chunks of 2 x 4 for the frame, and then tacked some tongue and groove cedar boards on the face, and then rip some cedar fence board down to use for trim. And then a couple handles to be able to remove it for the electrical panel. We have since moved and it doesn’t cover that panel anymore, but still works just as well


----------

